

BitTorrent Bleep – P2P messaging solution from BitTorrent - rwbt
http://blog.bittorrent.com/2014/07/30/bittorrents-chat-client-unveiled-bittorrent-bleep-now-in-invite-only-pre-alpha/

======
Sami_Lehtinen
Doesn't leak metadata, yet they say it's using direct connection? - Massive
fail. Afaik, if you form direct connetion between Alice and Bob, you're
leaking metadata and clearly revealing connection as well as communication
times, amount of communicated, called communication pattern. If that's not
metadata leak, I don't know what is. RetroShare has provided similar kind and
even bit better features earlier. But with same limitations, it doesn't hide
communication patterns and doesn't stop metadata leak.

------
higherpurpose
Awesome. Now someone please make an open source version of this, so I can use
it.

~~~
rwbt
I assume they'll eventually release a technical specification that allows
other clients to interoperate. I think it's better to get the usability right
and other aspects polished first.

~~~
rakoo
> I assume they'll eventually release a technical specification

Still waiting for _anything_ that could help create a Bittorrent Sync-
compatible app.

~~~
humpt
I love BT Sync! The current client is not so bad, it's easy to use. I like how
it's easy to port your config from one computer to the other with dumb text
file. I'm just curious, what do you think is missing in it?

~~~
rakoo
We're missing a specification of the protocol (and the Libre software
sympathizer in me wants a Libre implementation of said protocol).

I'm not saying it doesn't work (to be fair I haven't tried it, but have only
heard good things about it). It's just that it works in its own world.

